# need advice



## GPT86 (Mar 19, 2012)

hey all, im going to be starting muy thai in a 6 weeks time at an MMA gym and .i need some advice on how to prepare myself until then, i have starting practising the few kicks i have read about on a freestand punchbag, i have been told by some people to use shin guards to protect the leg whilst practising these techniques and at the same time been told by others to not use the pads in order to condition my shins. any suggestions on who i should listen to on this matter.

also if anybody had any food or excercise suggestions that would be great


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 19, 2012)

Dont try to learn it on Your own. You will start learning it in 6 weeks. Until then, get FIT. Youll only teach Yourself bad habits trying to start now.
Shin guards are a personal choice. No decision is better than the other.
Food is subjective to the individual.

You really dont have to prepare. Theyll prepare You.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Mar 19, 2012)

Your shins will get conditioned whether you wear shin pads or not. But I agree with cyriacus. Cardio, core, and leg strengthening.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## GPT86 (Mar 19, 2012)

ok i guess i should wait for the lessons to start, but what about just some simple boxing jabs and cross punchs to at least get more of a feel for it, or is that also something you would advise against?


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2012)

GPT86 said:


> ok i guess i should wait for the lessons to start, but what about just some simple boxing jabs and cross punchs to at least get more of a feel for it, or is that also something you would advise against?



Honestly I wouldn't...too easy to drill in bad technique before you learn how to do things properly.  Muay Thai lessons are going to be tough....focus on your cardio fitness as much as you can so you can get the most out of your training when you do hit the mat.


----------



## GPT86 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, il hold off for the moment thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Burrows (Mar 22, 2012)

I wear ankle supports for conditioning my shins on pads and bag.. When sparring we normally use shin guards though. 
I eat about 4-5 small meals a day..

Breakfast> weetabix with banana and glass of water
Dinner>Tuna with sweet potatoes and glass of water
Tea>Brown rice or pasta with chicken and vegetables
Supper>Glass of milk 

I drink plenty of water during the day.. I've been going Muay Thai for a few weeks now as a beginner and I've noticed cardio is crucial. So I would just stick to getting fit also avoiding smoking and drinking alcohol.


----------

